# Everybody’s Free To Wear Sunscreen



## EleniD (Sep 16, 2014)

Έπεσα τυχαία επάνω του. Το βρήκα εξαιρετικό και το ανέβασα στο blog μου (http://myfortysomethingworld.wordpress.com/2014/09/15/everybodys-free-to-wear-sunscreen/)

Μια φίλη αναγνώστρια το συμπλήρωσε με την πληροφορία ότι πρόκειται για άρθρο που αρχικά έγραψε η Mary Schmich στη Chicago Tribune ως ο λόγος (commencement speech) που εκείνη θα έβγαζε αν μιλούσε σε απόφοιτους Πανεπιστημίου τη στιγμή της αποφοίτησης!!! Τόσο υπέροχο που μετά έγινε… τα λόγια μουσικού κομματιού!


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2014)

Ναι, ωραία έκδοση ανέβασες.

Παρέμπ, καθώς ήθελα να βεβαιωθώ για την προφορά του ονόματός της (shmik, μεταγραφή Σμικ), είχε ενδιαφέρον και μια συζήτηση για το βραβείο που έχει πάρει και προφέρεται Πούλιτσερ (και που ο Μήτσος εδώ μεταγράφει σε Πούλιτζερ).

Στα μουσικά την επιμέλεια θα αναλάβει ο daeman, φυσικά.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wear_Sunscreen


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2014)

...
Καλημέρα,

Ήλθον, είδον, παρατίθημι :



daeman said:


> ...
> Επειδή μιλάμε για συμβουλές προς ναυτιλλομένους (σχεδόν κυριολεκτικά σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, δυστυχώς) και - εκτός απ' όλα τ' άλλα - είμαι και vidaeman, ορίστε και το βιντεάκι:
> 
> Everybody's Free (To Wear Sunscreen) - Baz Luhrmann (narrated by Lee Perry, chorus by Quindon Tarver)
> ...


----------



## EleniD (Sep 17, 2014)

Αυτό θα πει άνθρωποι των λέξεων και του λόγου :)
Καλημέρα


----------

